# Clendening Crank Baits



## Sugarcreek Fisher (Jul 28, 2020)

Anybody try casting crank baits in Clendening? I am usually stuck on plastic when I go there and would like to try something else.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Great crankbait lake


----------

